# Loud in Kennal



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

OK guys I need a little help. I just got my pup back from the trainer. He is about as good or better than I could have hoped for. I put a kennal up for him and put him in there this afternoon while I ran some errands. I get back and see a yellow note on my door from the Fargo PD saying my neighbor had complained because my pup was disturbing the peace. He was loud not gonna dispute that. He was whineing his *** off. I am sure this can be corrected and realize that it is only anziety from being away from all his kennal mates. The guy doing the training had about 12 to 15 dogs all summer. The pup is an 11 month old lab. Any good ideas on how to fix this. I think he will be fine once he settles in but I have a jerk for a neighbor and need a quick fix for this one. I plan on having a few words with the old gentlman as soon as I see him out walking his old mutt. But I really don't want to piss off the neighborhood either. Thanks in advance guys for any suggestions.


----------



## SamnTuck (Sep 18, 2008)

My 2 year old lab has had awful separation anxiety since he was a pup. The only thing I've found that settles him down in his kennel is a no-bark collar. The instant he tries to whine, he gets a little zap and it stops the whining. Before trying that, he would start to whine and then whine some more and that would just build up and make him increasingly anxious. Now, he stops whining immediately which I think instantly settles him down and prevents that anxiety from increasingly building up. It's worth a shot to try it out!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://www.tritronics.com/remotetrainer ... miter.html

this is the one I use

either that or crate him inside I would do both so he gets used to both options


----------

